# 2008 Touaregs are now available for ordering.....



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

We just got our allocation for the month, and the 2008 Touareg is now available for ordering.

























And the 2008 wheels:










_Modified by TURBO PAUL at 3:20 PM 4-10-2007_


----------



## SUVA (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Touaregs are now available for ordering..... (TURBO PAUL)*

Can you post the order guide or give a link to it ?


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Touaregs are now available for ordering..... (SUVA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVA* »_Can you post the order guide or give a link to it ?

*Perhaps give us which models and options packages are available not to mention price points!
Thanks







*


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Touaregs are now available for ordering..... (V10)*

When are you hearing about when the 2008's will be showing up on lots???


----------



## CUL8R (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Touaregs are now available for ordering..... (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_
*Perhaps give us which models and options packages are available not to mention price points!
Thanks







*

X2


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Touaregs are now available for ordering..... (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVA* »_Can you post the order guide or give a link to it ?


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_Perhaps give us which models and options packages are available not to mention price points!
Thanks









The order guide is not released yet, just the spec sheets which are still listed as confidential, since they are listed as preliminary. There are also no prices released at this time, which is normal for early ordering.
But here's the changes that I see listed, and the packages they list. 
_**Remember, all this is preliminary, and can be changed without notice**_
Three engines listed; 3.6 VR6 FSI, 4.2 V8 FSI, and 5.0 V10 TDI, all with 6-speed automatic trans only.
Colors:
Black Uni
Campenella White
Reflex Silver
Reed Green
Galapagos (new)
White Gold (new)
Alaska Gray (new)
Cranberry (new)
Interior Colors
V6 Leatherette - Anthracite and Pure Beige (Kristal Gray discontinued)
V6 Cricket Leather - Anthracite and Pure Beige (Kristal Gray discontinued)
Both color interiors available on all colors except RS/Beige combo.
V8 & V10 Cricket Leather - Anthracite, Pure Beige, and Sienna (new)
All interiors available on all exteriors, except no RS/Beige and no Cranberry/Sienna combos.
*Packages:*
VR6 Luxus Package
Cricket Leather Trim, Walnut Wood Trim, Front Center Sliding Armrest, 12-way power passenger seat, High Intensity, Gas Discharge headlamps (Bi-Xenon) and headlight washer, Headlight-range adjustment, automatic-dynamic with curve light and turn signal light (AFS 2)
VR6, V8, V10 Luxus Plus Package
Keyless access, Keyless Start/Stop, Dynaudio Sound System, 4-Zone Climatronic, Heatable Rear Seats
VR6, V8, V10 Technology Package
Upgraded Sound System, Navigation System with visual and audible commands through color center display, Rear View Camera, Aux-in jack in center console, 6-Disc Changer in cargo area.
Stand Alone Options
-Rear Diff Lock (all)
-19" Alloy Wheels with 275/45 R19 all-season tires (VR6)
-Trailer Hitch (all)
-4 Corner Air Suspension with Continuous Damping Control (VR6, requires Luxus Pkg, sold orders only)
Some change points for 2008:
New headlights and grille, darkened tail lights, sporty rear spoiler, Electronic Parking Assist standard, Power Liftgate standard, 19" wheels standard on V8 & V10, Sirius sat radio standard, new roll over sensor system incorparates side airbags, next-gen TPMS, ABSPlus (improved off-road preformance), ESP Innovations, New Front Seat design (more comfortable side bolsters, new seat stitching design), metallic plastic interior trim standard with leatherette, V10 TDI now 43 state legal (down from 45).


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Touaregs are now available for ordering..... (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_When are you hearing about when the 2008's will be showing up on lots???


SOP is listed as Week 11, so they are starting, and normally expected delivery dates are listed on allocation letter, but none listed for the Touareg yet. I'll let you know as soon as I know.


----------



## chartster (Oct 30, 2005)

No Bluetooth mentioned? Not even in Tech package?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (chartster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chartster* »_No Bluetooth mentioned? Not even in Tech package?

Nope. At this time, VW still has no plans for Bluetooth integration.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Touaregs are now available for ordering..... (TURBO PAUL)*

*Thanks TURBO PAUL - this is great early information http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







*


----------



## DaveInDallas (Oct 12, 1999)

*Re: 2008 Touaregs are now available for ordering..... (TURBO PAUL)*

Has Teak been discontinued????? I hope not. Can you check your info again? Thanks.


----------



## CA Touareg (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Touaregs are now available for ordering..... (DaveInDallas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaveInDallas* »_Has Teak been discontinued????? I hope not. Can you check your info again? Thanks.

Sounds like the *Sienna* is the replacement for Teak. It is a similar color and may be even a nicer shade.


----------



## CUL8R (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Touaregs are now available for ordering..... (CA Touareg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CA Touareg* »_
Sounds like the *Sienna* is the replacement for Teak. It is a similar color and may be even a nicer shade.

Speaking of shade, what does Alaska gray look similar too or better yet, dose anyone have a picture or swatch of it?


----------



## geremy (Sep 17, 2003)

From the pictures of the teak style interior in the gallaries, Senna looks even more orange than teak!


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

So, are they actually selling the V6 model as a VR6 now? 
I like the looks of the taillights and spoiler, but am going to have to see that front end in person to make a final judgment. I really dig the style of our current US-models, which was one of the main reasons for buying this vehicle in the first place. I like the Shadow Blue s well, but I guess I'll be forced to find a new favorite color if/when I buy another Treg.
Thanks for the info!
Matt


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Touaregs are now available for ordering..... (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
V10 TDI now 43 state legal (down from 45). 










*I assume that the 2008 V10 isn't going to have the "BlueTDI"?
Who else did we lose?*


----------



## Shabbis (Jul 13, 1999)

*Re: 2008 Touaregs are now available for ordering..... (TURBO PAUL)*

I am assuming the V6 comes with 17s like the current model? I wonder what the 19s will look like.


----------



## CUL8R (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Touaregs are now available for ordering..... (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
*I assume that the 2008 V10 isn't going to have the "BlueTDI"?
Who else did we lose?*

That's a good question...isnt this the new / using the technology from the Diamler "Bluemotion" engines? You would think it's not since it's down to 43 states.


----------



## FrankS (Feb 25, 1999)

*Re: 2008 Touaregs are now available for ordering..... (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_...Colors:
Black Uni
Campenella White
Reflex Silver
Reed Green
Galapagos (new)
White Gold (new)
Alaska Gray (new)
Cranberry (new)
...
V8 & V10 Cricket Leather - Anthracite, Pure Beige, and Sienna (new)
All interiors available on all exteriors, except no RS/Beige and no Cranberry/Sienna combos.
...


I wonder how Cranberry and White Gold will look like.
White Gold might be what VW in Germany offers are ‘Silver Leaf’, which is a very bright silver color with a golden hue but there is nothing being offered in Germany which comes even close to (a) Cranberry.
Same with the interior color, Sienna is not on the list in Germany, the teak-like color is called Sioux, it wouldn’t surprise me if they chose an ‘American’ name in Germany and an ‘European’ name in the US.
Regards
Frank


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Touaregs are now available for ordering..... (FrankS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankS* »_Same with the interior color, Sienna is not on the list in Germany, the teak-like color is called Sioux, it wouldn’t surprise me if they chose an ‘American’ name in Germany and an ‘European’ name in the US.
Regards
Frank



*VW can't use SIOUX in the USA. They would be banned by the NCAA.*


----------



## CA Touareg (Feb 1, 2007)

http://images.google.com/image...ab=wi
This link will give you a swatch of the color sienna which looks more like natural brown leather color to me.


----------



## CA Touareg (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Touaregs are now available for ordering..... (CUL8R)*

From what I can tell Alaska gray is more like the Jetta platinum gray but maybe a bit lighter. The Offroad gray has a hint of green to it where the platinum gray is more charcoal gray.


----------



## geremy (Sep 17, 2003)

This is from the vwvortex galleries, I (maybe incorrectly) assume that since Teak is not available, this might be sienna.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Touaregs are now available for ordering..... (DaveInDallas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaveInDallas* »_Has Teak been discontinued????? I hope not. Can you check your info again? Thanks.


_Quote, originally posted by *CA Touareg* »_Sounds like the Sienna is the replacement for Teak. It is a similar color and may be even a nicer shade.

Correct, Teak is gone. 

_Quote, originally posted by *geremy* »_From the pictures of the teak style interior in the gallaries, Senna looks even more orange than teak! 

I hope not, I just ordered my first two 2008's, and got both with Sienna interiors......


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Touaregs are now available for ordering..... (CUL8R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CUL8R* »_Speaking of shade, what does Alaska gray look similar too or better yet, dose anyone have a picture or swatch of it?


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankS* »_White Gold might be what VW in Germany offers are ‘Silver Leaf’, which is a very bright silver color with a golden hue but there is nothing being offered in Germany which comes even close to (a) Cranberry.


_Quote, originally posted by *CA Touareg* »_From what I can tell Alaska gray is more like the Jetta platinum gray but maybe a bit lighter. The Offroad gray has a hint of green to it where the platinum gray is more charcoal gray. 

I can piece this together about the new colors, as we have no chips, samples or swatches yet: 
Galapagos (new) - Described in the ordering system as "Gray/Brown"
White Gold (new) - One sheet has "Silverleaf" next to this color
Cranberry (new) - No alternative descriptions, but order code is 'N3N3' for this color
Alaska Gray (new) - One sheet has "Atacama Gray" next to it. I would guess that this pic below is of Alaska.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (VegasMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasMatt* »_So, are they actually selling the V6 model as a VR6 now? 

No, most sheets say 'V6', VR6 is just my habit.....


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Touaregs are now available for ordering..... (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I assume that the 2008 V10 isn't going to have the "BlueTDI"?
Who else did we lose?

Us in PA for one, I don't know the other.









_Quote, originally posted by *CUL8R* »_That's a good question...isnt this the new / using the technology from the Diamler "Bluemotion" engines? You would think it's not since it's down to 43 states. 

The BlueTDI Touareg that was at Geneva is a V6 engine, not the V10 (see article Geneva 2007: Volkswagen Touareg BlueTDI). Like all our future clean diesels, they will not start coming to the US until after Jan 2008, when the new ULSD fuel is 100% required in all US pumps. At this time we are told Spring 2008 for the new Jetta diesels, with other models following after that. I hope this V6 BlueTDI would come here after that point. I hope, I hope......
So far for the Jetta, they are calling the clean technology 'BlueTech' diesel, so we'll see what name they end up using. See this article, Volkswagen Announces 50-State BLUETEC Jetta TDI for 2008. VW is not using Daimler's technology, as Daimler was using urea injection, which the EPA frowns on. Instead VW and Daimler are working together on this new angle, that seems to be a great solution. They will share the emissions technology only, not engines.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Touaregs are now available for ordering..... (Shabbis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shabbis* »_I am assuming the V6 comes with 17s like the current model? I wonder what the 19s will look like.

Yes, the V6 comes with 17's, and 19's optional. The V8 and V10 have 19's standard. All are equipped with all-season tires. We have no pictures yet of the wheels.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Touaregs are now available for ordering..... (TURBO PAUL)*

The V10TDI will not have BlueTDI capability. At least not as the technology stands now.


----------



## Shabbis (Jul 13, 1999)

*website update?*

So when is VWoA going to update their web site?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: website update? (Shabbis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shabbis* »_So when is VWoA going to update their web site?

Probably after the cars are at the dealers, that's the norm.


----------



## CUL8R (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Touaregs are now available for ordering..... (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Us in PA for one, I don't know the other.








The BlueTDI Touareg that was at Geneva is a V6 engine, not the V10 (see article Geneva 2007: Volkswagen Touareg BlueTDI). Like all our future clean diesels, they will not start coming to the US until after Jan 2008, when the new ULSD fuel is 100% required in all US pumps. At this time we are told Spring 2008 for the new Jetta diesels, with other models following after that. I hope this V6 BlueTDI would come here after that point. I hope, I hope......
So far for the Jetta, they are calling the clean technology 'BlueTech' diesel, so we'll see what name they end up using. See this article, Volkswagen Announces 50-State BLUETEC Jetta TDI for 2008. VW is not using Daimler's technology, as Daimler was using urea injection, which the EPA frowns on. Instead VW and Daimler are working together on this new angle, that seems to be a great solution. They will share the emissions technology only, not engines. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Touaregs are now available for ordering..... (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
At this time we are told Spring 2008 for the new Jetta diesels, with other models following after that. I hope this V6 BlueTDI would come here after that point. I hope, I hope......


My sources (and some have taken issue with them, despite not having any knowledge of who my sources are) say the V6-BlueTDI will not be in the United States until early 2009 with production slated to begin in the last quarter of 2008.


----------



## VWmartyr (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: 2008 Touaregs are now available for ordering..... (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_Yes, the V6 comes with 17's, and 19's optional. The V8 and V10 have 19's standard. All are equipped with all-season tires. We have no pictures yet of the wheels. 

I saw pics of the wheels this weekend at the sales guild meeting in Fl. They looked good. the 17's if i remember correct were a 5 spoke but open in the middle.


----------



## mech888 (Oct 1, 2006)

It would be nice to have pricing. sighhhhh


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Touaregs are now available for ordering..... (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_
My sources (and some have taken issue with them, despite not having any knowledge of who my sources are) say the V6-BlueTDI will not be in the United States until early 2009 with production slated to begin in the last quarter of 2008.

That sounds like reasonable times to me from what I've heard. I would figure that after the Jetta, we'll see the Rabbit next, Passat, and then the trucks.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (mech888)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mech888* »_It would be nice to have pricing. sighhhhh

Please, I just ordered two 2008's today, and I have no idea what I ordered....


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Touaregs are now available for ordering..... (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_
My sources (and some have taken issue with them, despite not having any knowledge of who my sources are) say the V6-BlueTDI will not be in the United States until early 2009 with production slated to begin in the last quarter of 2008.

The issues I personally had with the date you were quoting was:
You used New Breaking News on the V6 TDI and I didn't consider 2 years down the road "New and Breaking News"...at best long term plans or speculation








For someone to take delivery of a 2008 model in 2009 when production of the 2008's would end in 4th quarter of 2008 and 2009's would already be in the allocation would be a bit foolish for both VW and consumers purchasing such....it's "sort" of what happened with the 2006 V10 TDI but it that case it was a matter of the V10's being held due to DPF/LSD smoke issues with only LSD fuel being available. It would make more sense if the 2008 was a 2009 model and if the press release didn't say it was going to be a 2008 to be 1st released in the US and then other countries...it is rare we (the US) gets a 1st release like this...and then to delay it until this time in 2009 really would be a poor use of the press release and lack luster for bragging rights for the BlueTDI...we'll see many more diesels in the market by that time.
Your sources didn't share with you the news on the 2007 V10's when you were still stating things like the 2006's might be re-VINed as 2007 models. I tried to correct you several times after I had already ordered and even had a production dates but then bowed down to you since you seemed so sure that your sources were accurate.
Bottom line, any source, even the best would be hard pressed to give a date 2 years in advance so that's why I questioned it








I certainly hope you aren't correct for the benefit of those waiting for the V6 BlueTDI because there are going to be so many more Diesel options from other manufacturers including sister Audi with the V8TDI likely to be out in the similar time frame. VW will surely loose a good portion of the market...Touareg enthusiasts aside.
My posts are not intended as a bash of you or your sources - we are very fortunate you have such and feel comfortable sharing...Hopefully we'll see the V6 BlueTDI more in the time frame VW is eluding to in the press releases sometime prior to the end of the 4th quarter in 2008 for a win-win.


----------



## ejbende (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_Please, I just ordered two 2008's today, and I have no idea what I ordered....









Do you have any idea when you will take delivery of them?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (ejbende)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ejbende* »_
Do you have any idea when you will take delivery of them?

Nope, they have no ETA dates at this point, but I will post it when I get dates.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Touaregs are now available for ordering..... (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_I can piece this together about the new colors, as we have no chips, samples or swatches yet: 
Galapagos (new) - Described in the ordering system as "Gray/Brown"
White Gold (new) - One sheet has "Silverleaf" next to this color
Cranberry (new) - No alternative descriptions, but order code is 'N3N3' for this color
Alaska Gray (new) - One sheet has "Atacama Gray" next to it. I would guess that this pic below is of Alaska. 









I suspect this color is the Galapagos rather than the Alaska Gray. There was a link on Club Touareg to a photo on Touareg-Freunde that showed a US version car delivered in Germany. It clearly didn't fit your description of Galapagos. It looked more like the Salt Lake Grey they offered in Europe. But sense it was a US version, it couldn't be a non-US color. And to my eye, the above photo looks grey/brown.


----------



## SUVA (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Touaregs are now available for ordering..... (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
I suspect this color is the Galapagos rather than the Alaska Gray. There was a link on Club Touareg to a photo on Touareg-Freunde that showed a US version car delivered in Germany. It clearly didn't fit your description of Galapagos. It looked more like the Salt Lake Grey they offered in Europe. But sense it was a US version, it couldn't be a non-US color. And to my eye, the above photo looks grey/brown.

Here's the color chart from England 
http://www.volkswagen.co.uk/new_cars/touareg/paint
it shows Galapagos and Atacama
Lots of other info there that is probably 95% true for what we are getting ( except steering wheel placement )


_Modified by SUVA at 1:36 PM 3-27-2007_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Touaregs are now available for ordering..... (SUVA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVA* »_
Here's the color chart from England 
http://www.volkswagen.co.uk/new_cars/touareg/paint
it shows Galapagos and Atacama
Lots of other info there that is probably 95% true for what we are getting ( except steering wheel placement )

_Modified by SUVA at 1:36 PM 3-27-2007_

Well then the above photo isn't Galapagos. In fact, it doesn't look like any of the colors on the UK color chart. I don't see much difference between Galapagos, black or diamond black pearl effect. The UK Touaregs have some pretty boring colours.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Touaregs are now available for ordering..... (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Well then the above photo isn't Galapagos. In fact, it doesn't look like any of the colors on the UK color chart. I don't see much difference between Galapagos, black or diamond black pearl effect. The UK Touaregs have some pretty boring colours.

Well, that color chart seems to be really darkly represented. Eventually, we'll get online and print charts......hopefully better than those samples from the UK.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (ejbende)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ejbende* »_
Do you have any idea when you will take delivery of them?

Answer:
The V6 is now scheduled for production, and these are the ETA dates in the system:
*Actual Production Week - 19/2007 - 05/07/2007 
Ship Loaded - 05/28/2007 
Port Arrived - 06/11/2007 
Dealer Delivered Week of 07/02/2007 *
These are obviously ETA's, and there is fluff in the gaps between these dates, so it may get here a little sooner than it shows now. Plus, VW usually sends us one or two of the new model sooner than the first orders we place, these arrive right at intro time. We'll see.....


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

So, the facelifted TOUAREG is likely to show up on showroom floors by June.
Hmmm... again... my sources were dead on right!!!!


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

RJ. Ask VWOA to give you a job and that way you will have the letterhead and everyone will finally believe you.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Tregger)*

I would love a gig at VWoA as some sort of product launching guru --- going around the country getting prospective car buyers and enthusiasts pumped up about new vehicles.
That would be one damn awesome job!!!








Apologies for the thread drift


_Modified by TREGinginCO at 6:26 PM 3-29-2007_


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Tregger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tregger* »_RJ. Ask VWOA to give you a job and that way you will have the letterhead and everyone will finally believe you.

I don't think anyone questioned RJ on the 2008 facelift it was fairly clear when it was coming out in the press but was called 2007.5 at the time.
We still have 2 years to see if RJ is correct on the arrival of the V6BlueTDI...Yes, I still find this funny..."new news" for a product 2 years in the future


----------



## Shabbis (Jul 13, 1999)

*Re: (V10)*

"Dealer Delivered Week of 07/02/2007"
08s won't be at the dealers until July now? Do you think they'll just "trickle in" making it hard to find the exact model I'd want? Or will VW flood the market?
I have a feeling they'll slowly trickle in giving the dealers a chance to clear out 07s (and even some 06s). That means it could be a couple of months before there's enough selection to get the exact model I am looking for.
On another note, I wish the V6 TDI was coming in June, guess I'll have to settle for the standard V6. VW/Audi are seriously dropping the ball on offering fuel-efficient alternatives. Toyota is cleaning up in that department.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Shabbis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shabbis* »_"Dealer Delivered Week of 07/02/2007"
08s won't be at the dealers until July now? Do you think they'll just "trickle in" making it hard to find the exact model I'd want? Or will VW flood the market?
I have a feeling they'll slowly trickle in giving the dealers a chance to clear out 07s (and even some 06s). That means it could be a couple of months before there's enough selection to get the exact model I am looking for.
On another note, I wish the V6 TDI was coming in June, guess I'll have to settle for the standard V6. VW/Audi are seriously dropping the ball on offering fuel-efficient alternatives. Toyota is cleaning up in that department.

They'll probably trickle in, not flood. But of course, you could just order the exact Touareg you want, that way you get it at the beginning.....








The V6 TDI can not come, nor any other TDI, until at the earliest calender year 2008, since the ULSD is not 100% required in every pump until Dec 2007. Then, of course, our emissions here are different than the Euro standards, so the engine must be changed before it can come here to meet US standards. 2007 is just a bad year to be a diesel......


----------



## Shabbis (Jul 13, 1999)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

TURBO PAUL: "They'll probably trickle in, not flood. But of course, you could just order the exact Touareg you want, that way you get it at the beginning.....







"
I got an email over the weekend from my local dealer to come in and place an order for an 08.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Shabbis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shabbis* »_TURBO PAUL: "They'll probably trickle in, not flood. But of course, you could just order the exact Touareg you want, that way you get it at the beginning.....







"
I got an email over the weekend from my local dealer to come in and place an order for an 08.

There ya go!


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Touaregs are now available for ordering..... (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_

Some change points for 2008:
New headlights and grille, darkened tail lights... 



I'm considering purchasing a new Touareg when the 2008s come out this summer.
I have been reading up on the changes to the tail lights and someone described them as "like LEDs." Are these going to be real LED lamps like other VWs or just darkened lenses with standard bulbs?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Touaregs are now available for ordering..... (ATLeos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATLeos* »_
I'm considering purchasing a new Touareg when the 2008s come out this summer.
I have been reading up on the changes to the tail lights and someone described them as "like LEDs." Are these going to be real LED lamps like other VWs or just darkened lenses with standard bulbs?


There is nothing mentioned about LED's, and I'm sure they would mention it if that's what was coming. Just says 'darkened tail lights'. It should get the LED's like the Passat, but alas, 'tis not to be.....


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Touaregs are now available for ordering..... (ATLeos)*

They're tinted a little darker... but are NOT going to be LED.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Touaregs are now available for ordering..... (TREGinginCO)*

In addition to being tinted the 2008 interior lamp reflectors have been redesigned which does give somewhat of the look of an led array.


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Touaregs are now available for ordering..... (CUL8R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CUL8R* »_
That's a good question...isnt this the new / using the technology from the Diamler "Bluemotion" engines? You would think it's not since it's down to 43 states.









WOW VW and Daimler have confused the consumer








Heres a thread that solves everything








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3129526
ps none of the engines are DaimlerC based only SCR tech










_Modified by phaeton at 8:14 PM 4-3-2007_


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Touaregs are now available for ordering..... (V10)*

It seems strange that they went through the cost and effort of a redesign of the tail lamps without updating them to LED's like on other VW products and like the Q7 and the face lifted Cayenne.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Touaregs are now available for ordering..... (ATLeos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATLeos* »_It seems strange that they went through the cost and effort of a redesign of the tail lamps without updating them to LED's like on other VW products and like the Q7 and the face lifted Cayenne.

Actually the Q7 does NOT have LED tailights. I was dissapointed about that. They LOOK like LED from a distance but when they are activated they are incandecent bulbs.


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Touaregs are now available for ordering..... (chickdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_
Actually the Q7 does NOT have LED tailights. I was dissapointed about that. They LOOK like LED from a distance but when they are activated they are incandecent bulbs.

Are you sure? I attended the Q7 kick off event here in Atlanta last year and the one I drove had LED tail lights. I only drove the 4.2. Perhaps the 3.6 doesn't have LED lights. I will take a look the next time I am at the dealership.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Touaregs are now available for ordering..... (ATLeos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATLeos* »_
Are you sure? I attended the Q7 kick off event here in Atlanta last year and the one I drove had LED tail lights. I only drove the 4.2. Perhaps the 3.6 doesn't have LED lights. I will take a look the next time I am at the dealership.

According to the parts list, they are all incandescent lights.


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Touaregs are now available for ordering..... (spockcat)*

Ok, thanks for the information, I guess I was fooled by the design of the lamp housing.


----------



## bradford_wurtz (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Touaregs are now available for ordering..... (TURBO PAUL)*

when will they be available in California?


----------



## chewym (Jun 21, 2006)

Full Touareg2 press release
_PRESS RELEASE:
TOUAREG 2 MAKES U.S. DEBUT AT NEW YORK INTERNATIONAL AUTO SHOW
Features a fresh exterior and two recently updated engines
AUBURN HILLS, Mich. – Volkswagen's first-ever SUV has been restyled for the 2008 model year, returning as the Touareg 2. The updated version will enter showrooms with refreshed exterior styling, an impressive list of safety features and vehicle capabilities, and three powerful engine options. After its U.S. debut at the New York International Auto Show, *the Touareg 2 arrives at dealerships later this spring, with pricing starting at $39,320*.
Taking design cues from others in the Volkswagen model lineup, the Touareg 2's updated exterior styling now echoes the brand's signature design with its new Volkswagen "face"- specifically its chrome front grille. The Touareg 2 also has a redesigned aerodynamic and sporty rear spoiler with integrated third brake light. Other distinctive exterior features include 17-inch alloy wheels, standard on the VR6 FSI, and 19-inch alloy wheels, standard on the V8 FSI and V10 TDI Twin Turbo models; redesigned headlamps and darkened taillights; redesigned luxury seating system, with standard 12-way power driver's seat; and four all-new exterior color options – Alaska Gray, Cranberry, Galapagos and White Gold.
The Touareg 2 boasts three engine variations- with both the VR6 FSI and V8 FSI recently upgraded. The Touareg's 3.2-liter VR6 has been replaced with a more powerful 3.6-liter VR6 FSI, which has an additional 40 horsepower, now at 280 hp. The FSI technology has considerably improved the driving performance of the Touareg 2. This significant performance upgrade is accompanied by increased torque with an optimized torque curve. The recently upgraded 4.2-liter 
V8 FSI is the first eight-cylinder Volkswagen engine with unleaded fuel direct injection, generating an impressive 350 horsepower, 40 more than the previous V8, and 325 lbs. ft. of torque. The Touareg 2's 5.0-liter V10 TDI Twin Turbo offering delivers 310 horsepower and a staggering 553 lbs. ft. of torque. All three Touareg 2's offer an incredible 7,716 pounds of towing capacity.
The Touareg 2 also features a variety of driving systems designed to ensure safety and enhance the vehicle's handling. These features include a new rollover sensor system, which records both turning angle and turning speed to determine whether the vehicle will encounter a possible rollover situation. The rollover sensor system merges with the airbag control device to activate side and side head curtain airbags if a rollover hazard is present. An enhanced tire pressure monitoring system that informs the driver of any tire pressure loss is now standard. The Touareg 2 features various Electronic Stabilization Program innovations, including hydraulic braking assist, a preventative braking pressure build-up system for sudden lifts off of the gas pedal which prepares the vehicle for a sudden stop. Other ESP innovations include rain brake support, which intermittently wipes the rotors dry when windshield wipers are activated; and an understeering control logic system which improves turning behavior during understeering.
In addition to these features, the Touareg 2 boasts a world-first "ABSplus" braking system. This Volkswagen-developed and patented system shortens braking distance for the Touareg 2 by up to 20 percent on loose roadbeds by pushing a portion of the road material under temporarily locked wheels to form a chock. This innovation is the first of its kind in the world and is a Touareg 2 exclusive feature.
The Touareg 2 includes a noteworthy array of vehicle capabilities. A permanent four-wheel drive system, 4XMOTION™, provides improved traction on virtually any surface. Hill Roll Back Assist and Hill Descent Assist features stabilize the Touareg 2 during off-road ventures. Standard independent suspension and improved axle pitching further allow this powerful vehicle the capability to navigate uneven terrain with confidence. The Touareg 2 also boasts 33-degree approach and departure angles, 45-degree climbing capability, 35-degree lateral inclination, adjustable air suspension and up to 23-inch fording depth with the optional air suspension.
Additional standard features include Sirius™ Satellite Radio, park distance control, power liftgate, new instrument cluster with larger display, and a new silver metallic trim standard on the VR6 FSI.
Touareg 2 is available with all-new Lux, Lux Plus and Technologie option packages. These packages further enhance the Touareg 2 with additional upgrades including a ten speaker Dynaudio premium sound system, keyless access with a start/stop button, and Bi-Xenon headlights with AFS II, which help improve night time visibility and enhances the driver's ability to negotiate turns by allowing them to 'see' into the curve. _
High res photo gallery including auto show shots
http://www.autoblog.com/photos...reg-2/


----------



## ejbende (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (chewym)*

Nice pics, can't wait to put my oder in.


----------



## Goosey (Jul 19, 2003)

Daddy needs a new company car! Anyone know if the v10 will be availble in CA?
Also anyone ever finish a twin turbo upgrade or supercharger?
Thanks!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Goosey)*

The 2006 V10TDI is available in CA. I don't believe that will be the case when the new 2008 rolls out.


----------



## Cave Creek Alt Fueler (Feb 20, 2007)

No, the 2008 will only be 43 state legal due to CA's new emissions regulations. I'll put 7500 miles on one for you if you want.


----------



## JettaBoi_VR6 (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Nope. At this time, VW still has no plans for Bluetooth integration.









They need to wise up. These days not many people are going to want a "luxury" car without bluetooth integration. Seriously...the thing has laser guided cruise control, and still no bluetooth...it just doesnt make any sense.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Cave Creek Alt Fueler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cave Creek Alt Fueler* »_No, the 2008 will only be 43 state legal due to CA's new emissions regulations. I'll put 7500 miles on one for you if you want.










What a trooper!!! I continue to be very impressed with the number of people on this forum willing to step up and volunteer their time for other current and potential owners!!!


----------



## Cave Creek Alt Fueler (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey, I'm right next door in AZ, its the least I could do! Seriously. I plan on getting an '08 and after 7500mi seeing what a CA buyer will pay. I wouldn't mind getting a new one every 6 months or so to help supply the CA market. 
(For those who don't know, it's my understanding that, though you can't buy a new '07 or '08 Touareg in CA due to emissions, CA residents can bring one in from out of state if it has at least 7500 miles on it. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.)
Anyone else notice in the NY auto show that the pictures of the interior they didn't even bring a vehicle with NAV? Pretty cheesy for an auto show not to show that off.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Add me to that list.


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (chewym)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chewym* »_Full Touareg2 press release
PRESS RELEASE:
TOUAREG 2 MAKES U.S. DEBUT AT NEW YORK INTERNATIONAL AUTO SHOW
Features a fresh exterior and two recently updated engines
AUBURN HILLS, Mich. – Volkswagen's first-ever SUV has been restyled for the 2008 model year, returning as the Touareg 2. The updated version will enter showrooms with refreshed exterior styling, an impressive list of safety features and vehicle capabilities, and three powerful engine options. After its U.S. debut at the New York International Auto Show, *the Touareg 2 arrives at dealerships later this spring, with pricing starting at $39,320*.


So is the $39,320 price for the V6 model?
Wasn't the MRSP of the 2004 V6 about $34,990?
Isn't that an increase of around 12.37%??
Have other German automakers been raising their prices like this? 
BTW, why is the press release going to such lengths to call the redesigned model the Touareg 2??? Almost seems like they are trying to really differentiate it from the original Touareg for some reason.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (charlier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *charlier* »_So is the $39,320 price for the V6 model?
Wasn't the MRSP of the 2004 V6 about $34,990?
Isn't that an increase of around 12.37%??
Have other German automakers been raising their prices like this? 
BTW, why is the press release going to such lengths to call the redesigned model the Touareg 2??? Almost seems like they are trying to really differentiate it from the original Touareg for some reason.

The 2007 model starts at $38,110 so we are really looking at a little over 3% increase(with a lot of added features from what I understand). The prices still pale in comparison to other countries where a similar T-reg would cost $50-60K.
I agree about the T-reg 2 idea but that is marketing. If VW wants current owners to trade up they have to generate the vibe that the 2008 model is "all-new". Of course we know there is very little change superficially(mostly a mild front/rear refresh). The interior is identical other than the multifunction display in the cluster.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

I'm in marketing. It's a marketing ploy !
They got their A$$ kicked by consumers with their missteps and so it's a T2 !!!
But for all its worth...STILL NO BLUETOOTH and NO XM !!!
Am I right?...or am I wrong?
Cy


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (cybulman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cybulman* »_I'm in marketing. It's a marketing ploy !
They got their A$$ kicked by consumers with their missteps and so it's a T2 !!!
But for all its worth...STILL NO BLUETOOTH and NO XM !!!
Am I right?...or am I wrong?
Cy

None of our paperwork says Touareg2 on it anywhere.......
No Bluetooth, and no XM, since VW does not use XM. But Sirius is available for 2008......


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
None of our paperwork says Touareg2 on it anywhere....... 

All the marketing people I know seem to march to the beat of a different drummer. Would not be surprised if the marketing people just have not bothered to tell others (ie sales, manufacturing, etc.) about a name change just yet. Might have put it in the press release to float a "test balloon" for a name change. Who knows.
I do agree with cy that marketing might be trying to differentiate the redesigned Touareg from the original in the hopes of building a new/better image of the product.
That or they are trying to avoid using/abusing the word "new" to describe the redesigned Touareg.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (charlier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *charlier* »_
BTW, why is the press release going to such lengths to call the redesigned model the Touareg 2??? Almost seems like they are trying to really differentiate it from the original Touareg for some reason.


The show model didn't say Touareg 2 on the back either. They should call it a *NEW TOUAREG*, just like a New Beetle.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
The show model didn't say Touareg 2 on the back either. They should call it a *NEW TOUAREG*, just like a New Beetle.

I'll be checking it out for myself on Wednesday at the NYIAS. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## geremy (Sep 17, 2003)

seriously no bluetooth? WTH?


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_None of our paperwork says Touareg2 on it anywhere.......
No Bluetooth, and no XM, since VW does not use XM. But Sirius is available for 2008......









XM and Sirius are merging so they will be one in the same soon. You won't need any new equipment either from what I understand on the Sirius web site.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (chickdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_
XM and Sirius are merging so they will be one in the same soon. You won't need any new equipment either from what I understand on the Sirius web site.

Still a few hurdles to go, and then some time to figure out what they will do when they merge......it would be interesting though....


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

And here are the 2008 Touareg wheels:


----------



## Shabbis (Jul 13, 1999)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Is that from the dealer web site? Did VW finally post the info for the 08s?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Shabbis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shabbis* »_Is that from the dealer web site? Did VW finally post the info for the 08s?

Yup......


----------



## Shabbis (Jul 13, 1999)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Yup......

Sweet, about time. I've got two local dealers I am working with that were waiting for this information.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_Still a few hurdles to go, and then some time to figure out what they will do when they merge......it would be interesting though....

Really sounds more like a formality from the press release... Should be by the end of 2007. In any event Sirius and XM are pretty much equals. VW/Audi uses Sirius, Porsche uses XM.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Are they dropping the 18" wheels for the V8/V10?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (chickdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_Really sounds more like a formality from the press release... Should be by the end of 2007. In any event Sirius and XM are pretty much equals. VW/Audi uses Sirius, Porsche uses XM.

Well, both of their FCC licenses state specifically that they can never merge, and of course there is opposition because they would be a monopoly, and pricing concerns for the consumers, so it may be more than a formality....

_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_Are they dropping the 18" wheels for the V8/V10? 

yes, like I posted at the beginning, there are no 18" options, 19's are now standard on the V8 and V10.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

I probably know the answer to this question already, but do you have any idea of the 19" tires that will be fitted?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (DenverBill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DenverBill* »_I probably know the answer to this question already, but do you have any idea of the 19" tires that will be fitted?

No, only that they are all-seasons, not summers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zamm3k (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (mech888)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mech888* »_It would be nice to have pricing. sighhhhh

x2... I wanna buy one but don't know anything on the price yet, that would be nice, I hope they're around the same price


----------



## zamm3k (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Yup......

where? i cant find any t-reg info on the website :S


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
yes, like I posted at the beginning, there are no 18" options, 19's are now standard on the V8 and V10. 


Seems silly- wonder why the V8/V10 gets 1" larger wheels while the V6 stays with 17"? Should have increased the V6 to 18" wheels.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (zamm3k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zamm3k* »_
where? i cant find any t-reg info on the website :S

Sorry, it's from the dealer website, not the public website. We get info from VW on dealer info websites, then I post it up here on Vortex for everyone else.








Oh, and here are the new 17's on the 2008 at the NY Auto Show last week, for those that haven't sen them on the truck yet....
















And the 'window sticker' of this Touareg








Yes, this is the 'Galapagos' color.











_Modified by TURBO PAUL at 6:25 PM 4-16-2007_


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (chickdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_
Seems silly- wonder why the V8/V10 gets 1" larger wheels while the V6 stays with 17"? Should have increased the V6 to 18" wheels.

Yup, strange. And the optional V6 wheels jump 2" to the 19's from the 17's. Big jump.


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

I see the EPA rating of 14/19 on the bottom. I'm assuming this is with the new testing regimen for 2008, as it's two points lower than my 2005 V6 is. Granted, that was the 3.2, I'm not sure what the 3.6 was rated for for 2007 before the new testing took effect.
Overall, I'm liking the new look. I think I like the appearance of the halogen lights better than the AFS xenons though. If I'm not mistaken, there is no more Bi-Xenon, just AFS, right? 
Matt


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (VegasMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasMatt* »_I see the EPA rating of 14/19 on the bottom. I'm assuming this is with the new testing regimen for 2008, as it's two points lower than my 2005 V6 is. Granted, that was the 3.2, I'm not sure what the 3.6 was rated for for 2007 before the new testing took effect.
Overall, I'm liking the new look. I think I like the appearance of the halogen lights better than the AFS xenons though. If I'm not mistaken, there is no more Bi-Xenon, just AFS, right? 
Matt

The current 2007 3.6 is rated 16/20, so yeah that may be the new ratings. 
The new Xenons are still Bi-Xenons, just with AFS added. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mech888 (Oct 1, 2006)

Now the touareg is a 40k base car. Didnt it used to be 35900 in 2004?


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (geremy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geremy* »_seriously no bluetooth? WTH?

Bluetooth is available as an option in Europe.
If you don't get it over there, it must be a VWoA situation.


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
Yup, strange. And the optional V6 wheels jump 2" to the 19's from the 17's. Big jump.









We get a 18" wheel for the V6 as optional in Europe , so again a VWoA situation...


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (mech888)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mech888* »_Now the touareg is a 40k base car. Didnt it used to be 35900 in 2004?

I don't remember it being that much less in 2004, but the base V6 Touareg for 2007 is $38,790, and official final pricing is not yet released for 2008, but there's also a little more standard equipment for 2008, and a lot of changes since 2004. So pricing looks steady.....


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (jinxegg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jinxegg* »_
Bluetooth is available as an option in Europe.
If you don't get it over there, it must be a VWoA situation.


_Quote, originally posted by *jinxegg* »_
We get a 18" wheel for the V6 as optional in Europe , so again a VWoA situation...

Of course it is, things are different here than there.....just like every VW area.....


----------

